# Cockatiel with yellow gunk around eyes



## Deviant (Mar 1, 2012)

Okay so I brought a young cockatiel the other day, and I only just noticed that the bird seems to have yellow gunk around it's eyes and such. So far it's just the gunk, I can't see any swelling and her eyes look normal, nose is clear and she's sleeping and eating pretty well. Is it something I should really worry about?


----------



## Deviant (Mar 1, 2012)

Here's a photo of what I'm talking about


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I've never seen that before. =\ hopefully someone who does will come around shortly.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yellow discharge from the eyes sounds like it could have some sort of infection in the eye, or possibly an illness. i would pay the vet a good visit


----------



## Deviant (Mar 1, 2012)

Well I've already got a vet appointment made. So hopefully it's nothing serious. I'll be keeping a close eye on her though.


----------

